# damaged bit!



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

I just received my order of a few router bits and noticed that one of them which is a picture frame bit has a jagged edge on the rim behind the cutting edge!
Is this something to be concerned about?it doesn't look like it will effect the cut but I won't know for sure until I use it ,just don't want to use it in case the manufacturer(whom I contacted and waiting for their response) wants me to send it back.
Does this sort of things happen often ?I have about 25-30 router bits already since I started a couple of months ago but have never noticed this kind of damage on any of them before.
What do you think? should I go ahead and use it ?or file it a little to smoothen it before using it?
any input is appreciated.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Can you post a picture so we can see if is something structural or superficial?

I threw away a damage bit just last night, killed me to do it as I just recently purchased it. It was a 1/4" spiral bit that somehow broke at the shaft.  While to was tempting to just use it as is as more then half the shaft still remained, I had to remind myself, the bit is spinning at 35K RPMs and could cause serious injury if it slipped out of the router. I chucked it and bought another one.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

Here is the pic:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Ken - don't think thats structural but I'd return it anyway. Can't tell what the metal looks like. It appears that the paint just ran but you don't know.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

John,Mike thank you both for your replies.
It does look like a paint issue ,the cutting edge is in perfect shape as it should be with no rust and very sharp.
Here is from another angle:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just another opinion here.. for all thats its worth, but that dont' look like a mere paint issue to me... 

I'd send it back..


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Just another opinion here.. for all thats its worth, but that dont' look like a mere paint issue to me...
> 
> I'd send it back..


You are right,I just took it out of it's box and pressed on it with my finger nail expecting the paint to flick off ,it did not.
I will see what the manufacturer has to say.
Thank you all for your help,I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I would agree, send the misfit back for a replacement 

===


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> I would agree, send the misfit back for a replacement
> 
> ===


We'll do,too bad though I was looking forward to using it this coming weekend.
Thanks BJ.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

You can still use the bit this weekend, the part that is damage is for the ant kickback of the bit all the work is don't at the blade of the bit, I would say pop the bit in a fire it up and if the router vibrates put it back in the box and call it good until you get a new one..

========



distrbd said:


> We'll do,too bad though I was looking forward to using it this coming weekend.
> Thanks BJ.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> You can still use the bit this weekend, the part that is damage is for the ant kickback of the bit all the work is don't at the blade of the bit, I would say pop the bit in a fire it up and if the router vibrates put it back in the box and call it good until you get a new one..
> 
> ========


Hmmmm,and if it doesn't vibrate?it means it's all good right?
I'll give it a try bj,in all likelihood it will be alright but as you said I can always pack it up and send it back.
Thanks for putting me at ease.
I'll let you all know the outcome.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

One issue to consider is that it may be badly out of balance... not so good at 10,000 - 25,000 rpms.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

distrbd said:


> Hmmmm,and if it doesn't vibrate?it means it's all good right?
> I'll give it a try bj,in all likelihood it will be alright but as you said I can always pack it up and send it back.
> Thanks for putting me at ease.
> I'll let you all know the outcome.


Although if you compare the number posts by BJ and me, you will get an approximation of our relative experience. Nonetheless I would not put the bit in a router. What has not been mentioned is that the damage may have weakened the damaged edge and pieces could come flying out. Even a 10,000 rpm the forces on the bit are tremendous.

I would consider this bit to be too dangerous to use. Please send it back


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Send it back. A router bit is replaceable. You aren't!! No need in forsaking safety just to use a bit.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> One issue to consider is that it may be badly out of balance... not so good at 10,000 - 25,000 rpms.


Hi BigjimAK,I will keep that in mind when I try it out,thank you for your reply and making me aware of it.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Hamlin said:


> Send it back. A router bit is replaceable. You aren't!! No need in forsaking safety just to use a bit.


Ken, as frequently happens, said very clearly what I was trying to say.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

mftha said:


> Ken, as frequently happens, said very clearly what I was trying to say.


Thank you all for your genuine concern about my safety I truly appreciate it.

Even though I'm almost sure nothing bad will happen considering the extend of the damage on this bit but I will walk on the side of caution (just in case there is a remote possibility of thing getting out of hand)therefore I will send the bit back with out trying it.
Thank you all again for helping me out the best you could.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If it were me, as I said, send it back. I wouldn't even attempt to use it at all. The reason being is, there may be some unseen material fractures in the bit. When it turns loose, it's going to go where ever it wants too. Having a piece of metal flying around at the speed in which a router spins, is the same as being shot by a bullet from a gun.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ken glad to hear you chose the caution side. I wouldn't have tried the bit when it looked like that. Back it goes!


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

We'll see how it goes with the manufacturer,just sent them more pics.


----------



## Indy (May 16, 2010)

What brand of bit is it?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks like Elite ?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ken keep us posted on what response you get from the manufacturer/retailer. And let them know you posted here. I am sure they don't want to lose any router bit customers.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Ken keep us posted on what response you get from the manufacturer/retailer. And let them know you posted here. I am sure they don't want to lose any router bit customers.


Deb I had decided to wait for a couple of days to see if they would stand behind their products or not before I mention their names.

The very next day the owner /president of the company himself Emailed me and asked for my address to send me a new one free of charge.

Now I can freely give the name of the manufacturer and you were right Peter it is Elite Tools,I did mention in my reply to him about this thread and probably it pushed them a little to do the right thing.

I am very happy with their quick response even though I have not received the router bit yet but I'm sure it's on it's way.

They didn't even ask me to sent the damaged bit back,instead they urged me not to use it at all and also gave me a tip on what RPM I should run this bit (~16000 RPM).

Now I have no reason not to buy from Elite Tools or recommend their bits to others ,after all the quality of their bits in my very limited experience is not bad at all and their prices seem to be fair.
I want to thank every and each one of you for your interest and your input.
Regards.
Ken.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ken..

It would appear that this was handled very well all the way around. From you're knowing enough to ask "what to do" to your correspondence with Elite, to Elite obvious fine customer service....

It's all good!!!

glad it worked out for ya..

bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

That's good 

I was going to say it was a Elite bit by the the paint job on it and I was almost sure what they would do once you told them what you got and by QC dept. I have some of the Elite bits and they are a great company in my book.

I got one of the bits with a chip in the cutter and they did the same for me..it was out of the shipping box when I got the bit in the mail...

==========


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ken thanks so much for posting your results. I am glad to hear it was resolved to your satisfaction. I have bought several bits from Elite, both online and at the wood shows and have been very happy with their products and their service. 
Monday is a holiday here in Canada (Victoria Day) so if your bit is in the mail it may take an extra day. You have to blame Canada Post for that delay.


----------

